# Creatine - Mixing in warm water



## Stretch (Jan 12, 2004)

It helps to dissolve the creatine if I use warm water.  Is this ok?  Does it affect the creatine or make it lose potency somehow?


----------



## plouffe (Jan 12, 2004)

Actually drinking the creatine in water that is room temperature helps the absorbtion. * so i've heard.


----------



## Randy (Jan 12, 2004)

Warm/cold I don't think it matters that much.
It all goes flows down the pipe


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 13, 2004)

Not sure how warm you are making it, but I have heard HOT water breaks down creatine into creatinine (useless waste material).  Don't make that water _too_ warm.


----------



## plouffe (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Warm/cold I don't think it matters that much.
> It all goes flows down the pipe



Yeah but your body is closer to room temp than cold ass water right? Wouldn't it make sense that it would be absorbed better?


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 13, 2004)

they use ice in the jugs of water at my gym, and on 1 winters evening i used iced water for my PWO shake

after that i was really ill!!! and i could tell that it had fucked me up

i always use water at room temp.

slightly warm water should be fine

peace


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 13, 2004)

room temp water here too..


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 13, 2004)

definetly room temp


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> they use ice in the jugs of water at my gym, and on 1 winters evening i used iced water for my PWO shake
> 
> after that i was really ill!!! and i could tell that it had fucked me up
> ...


i also had a similar experience


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2004)

Again If scientists tested the absorbtion rate between drinking creatine in cold water (Not glacier cold, but cool) and room temperature to warm water... I doubt there would be much of a difference.  I myself prefer to drink it at room temperature though too.

Studies have shown Creatine absorbtion is increased when consumed with a high glycemic index carb which raises insulin levels. Some Creatine is packaged as a transport system combining Creatin with insulin spikers. Creatine is still effective alone if you want to avoid all the carbs!



> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> Yeah but your body is closer to room temp than cold ass water right? Wouldn't it make sense that it would be absorbed better?


----------



## Stretch (Jan 13, 2004)

In regards to the temp. of the water, does anyone know if it affects the creatine itself?  I'm curious if it loses any potency or effectiveness because of temperature.  For example, vitamin C is affected by heat.  Maybe I'm thinking about it too much...


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2004)

I would be interested to know that as well. But I don't believe that creatine loses its potency in a drinkable hot or cold water.
Maybe if you boil it to an extreme or freeze it to an extreme it may, but other than that I don't think there would be a problem.
Now as far as the person who pointed out they heard it converted to creatininie when heated... (That would be my concern), but again I doubt that is true.  If it was it would again probably have to be heated to an extreme temperature.  Sometimes I put my creatine in my coffee.  I wouldn't think that would cause any harmful effects.  But if anyone has any factual evidence....bring it on, I would love to hear it.



> _*Originally posted by Stretch *_
> In regards to the temp. of the water, does anyone know if it affects the creatine itself?  I'm curious if it loses any potency or effectiveness because of temperature.  For example, vitamin C is affected by heat.  Maybe I'm thinking about it too much...


----------

